# Mönch stopfen?



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

Wir haben mal wieder, nachdem fast vier Monate alles glatt lief, Probleme mit unserem Mönch. Habe gestern einen Anruf bekommen, das ich doch mal danach schauen solle. Da ich das WE nicht im Land war ist mir bisher auch nichts großartig aufgefallen. Als ich gestern an den Teich kam dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag |smash: - der halbe Teich war leer gelaufen. Ich habe mir dann mal den Mönch etwas näher an gesehen und meine schlimmsten Befürchtugen - das ein Brett gebrochen ist - wurden zum Glück nicht wahr (schwitz). 

Unter dem letzten Brett im Mönch lief allerdings das Wasser durch, und das nicht zu knapp. Das Problem hatten wir im August schon einmal. Damals haben wir dann einige Eimer Erde in den Mönch gekippt, diese fest angedrückt und das Problem hatte sich erledigt - dachten wir. |uhoh: 

Habe jetzt erst mal wieder das gleiche getan. Drei Eimer Erde rein und das ganze fest gestampft, dann fiehl mir ein, das Sägespäne ganz gut sein sollen. Habe dann zwei Eimer Sägespäne mit Erde gemischt, diese auch nochmal hinterher gekippt und festgestampft. Danach kam noch ein Eimer Kies hinterher und ich habe nochmal gestampft. Momentan läuft nicht ein Tropfen raus, die Frage ist nur wie lange.

Hat jemand von Euch eine bessere Lösung? 
Ich möchte nämlich ungern in einigen Monaten wieder mit erschrecken feststellen, das der Teich halb leer gelaufen ist. Hätte ich es etwas später gemerkt, hätten die Fische wohl Trockenübungen machen können.


----------



## Laksos (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Evtl. geht das dauerhafter mit Lehm. Vielleicht kannst du den mit 'ner freundlichen Anfrage bei einer Baufirma kriegen, wenn irgendwo wieder mal ein Grundstück/Grube freigeschachtet oder ein Kanal ausgehoben wird.


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

moin-moin,

was spricht denn gegen neue bretter??? 

sollten die alten bretter noch in ordnung sein, dann sollte man die eventuell nochmals neu setzen!!! mitunter verziehen die sich, wenn sie einige zeit im wasser liegen!!! wenn du die neu setzt, solltest du die kanten mit einem hobel wieder schön kantig und glatt machen!!! sollte dann immer noch wasser durchdrücken, kannst du auch zeitungspapier zum abdichten nehmen!!! wenn das verrottet ist sind duch natürliche ablagerungen die kleinen undichtigkeiten auch zugeschwemmt, bzw. zugewachsen!!!


----------



## doggie (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

sorry, aber ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten!|supergri 


_.....Mönch stopfen?_


Solange der Mönch nichts dagegen hat.......|kopfkrat


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

@Lotte:
Das sind ganz neue Bretter. Die haben wir im August alle neu gemacht. Das Problem dabei ist, das es nur die unteren Bretter betrifft, hier ist der Boden des Mönchs etwas uneben und die Führung in die die Bretter eingelassen werden ebenfalls. Wir dachten eigentlich, das die Bretter mit der Zeit aufquellen und dicht werden, dem war aber nicht so. Das mit der Erde hat ja auch erst mal geholfen, nur wurde die im Laufe der letzten Monate anscheinend herausgedrückt.

Ablassen möchte ich den Teich momentan auch nicht, da wir dann wieder das Problem mit den Fischen haben, die sind ja alle erst in den letzten drei Monaten eingesetzt worden.

@Laksos:
Lehm erscheint mir eine gute Idee zu sein.

@doggie:
Janu, ist ja bald Weihnachten, bis dahin muss der gemästet sein. Dieses Jahr gibts keine Gans sondern Weihnachtsmönch. :q :q :q


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

moin-moin,



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> @Laksos:
> Lehm erscheint mir eine gute Idee zu sein.




japp, so sollte es gehen!!! pass aber auf, daß du den lehm nicht zu fest dort stampfst, da du sonst die bretter verbiegst und neue lücken schaffst!!!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Ist jetzt nur die Frage ob ich auf das Zeugs was ich da bisher rein gekippt habe einfach den Lehm draufkippen kann oder ob es besser währe zu warten bis sich das evtl. wieder rausgespült hat. Ich möchte die Erd- bzw Lehmschicht auch nicht zu hoch machen, da wir eine Tiefenentwässerung im Mönch haben und die würde ja ansonsten flöten gehen.


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

moin-moin,

ich würde das entfernen!!! wenn ihr vor den brettern ein gitter habt, geht das recht einfach!!! du ziehst einfach die bretter und rührst mit nem stock oder einer harke diese schicht auf und läßt sie abfließen!!!

wenn dort kieselsteine drinn sind machen die dir die lehmschicht wieder wasserdurchlässig!!!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Das ist nicht gut.
Ich dachte mir eigentlich das die Kieselsteine das festigen. Habe da wohl das genaue Gegeteil bewirkt.

Dann werde ich wohl heute abend nochmal ran müssen.


----------



## Lotte (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

moin-moin,

wie du es bis jetzt gemacht hast, festigen die kieselsteine den kram schon!!! wenn du aber lehm verwendest, verschlechtern die das ergebnis!!!

wenn du übrigens lehm nimmst, mußt du aufpassen beim feststopfen!!! nicht, daß du zuviel prökelst, da du dann den lehm mit wasser verbindest und nur ne suppe bekommst, die sofort wieder ausgespült wird!!! also große flatschen dareinschmeißen und vorsichtig festdrücken!!!! am allerbesten wäre, wenn du das im "trockenen" machst!!! eventuell kannst du das gitter ja mit ner folie dichtspannen und zwischen brettern und gitter abpumpen!!! je weniger wasser beim verdichten dabei ist desto besser!!! drücke dir die daumen, daß du den dichtbekommst!!!!


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Mal ne dumme frage,was ist ein Mönch im zusammenhang mit einem Teich?|kopfkrat


----------



## spin-paule (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Bin zwar diesbezüglich Laie, aber ich finde das Thema höchstinteressant (habe in der Verwandtschaft einen Zanderzüchter). Wie auch immer die Lösung ausschauen wird... ich wünsche gutes Gelingen!!!

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Laksos (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Udo, 

der "Kasten" mit dem Ablauf.


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Udo,
> 
> der "Kasten" mit dem Ablauf.



Danke dir#6 jetzt hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

An das Gitter komme ich, ohne den Teich ab zu lassen leider nicht ran, das sitzt unter Wasser in vier Metern tiefe. Werde das wohl mit Wasser zwischen den Brettern machen müssen.

Dachte mir, das ich erst mal stochere bis die Erde die drin sitzt so ziemlich rausgespült wird und dann den Lehm drauf kippe.

@forellenudo:
Hier findest Du genaueres zum Mönch (Seite 23):
www.lfl.bayern.de/imperia/md/ content/stmlf/lfl/ifi/wissenswertes/3.pdf


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Bei uns werden die Mönche komplett mit Sägespäne gestopft.

Wichtig könnte sein, dass man die Sägespäne richtig gut verdichtet. z.B. mit einem Vorschlaghammer draufstampfen und immer nur ne kleine Schicht aufgeben, dann gleich wieder verdichten.


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

@Schwalmangler
Danke dir,habs mir mal durchgelesen und finde es sehr Interissant#6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

@Franz_16:
Das man Mönche mit Sägespänen stopft habe ich auch schon oft gehört, allerdings geht dann die Funktion der Tiefenantwässerung verloren und genau diese wollen wir ja haben.

Prinzip ist hier, das der Mönch an der ersten Bretterreihe unten ein Gitter hat und ansonsten bis nach oben zu ist. Das Wasser steigt dann von unten nach oben und läuft dann über die zweite Bretterreihe ab. Deswegen darf ja auch die schicht mit Erde oder Ton die ich da hinein mache nicht zu hoch sein.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

@Forellenudo:
Das hier ist übrigens der Mönch um den es gerade geht:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=november05_teichbericht


----------



## Ossipeter (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Hallo Schwalm Angler,

du hast da einen Fehler in der Bestückung deines Mönches reingebracht:
1. Reihe ist von unten: Gitter und darauf Bretter bis Deckel Mönch.
2. Reihe Bretter v. unten bis Stauhöhe
3. Reihe Bretter v. unten bis Stauhöhe
zwischen 2.u.3. Reihe frisch angefeuchtete Sägespäne einfüllen (Schichtweise) mit Vorschlaghammer verdichten. Zum Abschluß zwischen 2. u.3. letzte Bretterreihe Lehm einfüllen und verdichten und dann glatt abziehen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Der Mönch ist noch einer vom alten Schlag und hat nur zwei Bretterreihen. 

Als der Teich damals in den 20er/30er Jahren gebaut wurde (die Jungs haben den Teich damals mit der Hand ausgehoben! #6) waren Mönche mit zwei Bretterreihen noch der Standart.


----------



## forellenudo (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> @Forellenudo:
> Das hier ist übrigens der Mönch um den es gerade geht:
> 
> http
> ://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=november05_teichbericht




Hab das mal in einer Teichanlage gesehen,aber warum nennt man das Mönch,hat das eine Vorgeschichte?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Die Mönche haben früher (im Mittelalter) Teiche angelegt und Karpfen darin gezüchtet. Zum regulieren des Wasserstandes haben sie die Mönche erfunden und seit dem heisst der Mönch - Mönch.


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Ich als alter Norddeutscher und Schiffsbauer würde mal wieder sagen zu Schweißen...:q :q :q  aber wie sieht es mit Hanf aus ??? dichtet das nicht auch super ab ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als alter Norddeutscher und Schiffsbauer würde mal wieder sagen zu Schweißen...:q :q :q aber wie sieht es mit Hanf aus ??? dichtet das nicht auch super ab ??? |kopfkrat


 
Klar, wenn Du ne Tüte rauchst, bist Du anschließend völlig dicht. :q


----------



## Reisender (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

*Aali Barba* !!!! hast du schon mal deinen Nick bei Google eingegeben ??? |wavey: wenn nicht, denn mach das mal !!! denn die erste seite gehört dir alleine.|wavey: |wavey: ..........:q :q :q


----------



## aal-andy (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das mal in einer Teichanlage gesehen,aber warum nennt man das Mönch,hat das eine Vorgeschichte?


 
warum der mönch mönch heisst wurde ja schon erklärt, ich meine zudem gelesen zu haben dass das besondere bei der damaligen konstruktion des mönches wohl die eigenschaft war, das bei der regulierung des teiches das kalte wasser zuerst abgelaufen ist, da die karpfen bei relativ hoher wassertemparatur ablaichen, bzw. auch was daraus wird.


----------



## Seebaer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Hallo

ein Bekannter hatte an seinen Mönch mal ähnliche Problem. Auch aus seinen Teich lief sehr viel Wasser ab. Haben dann Grassoden ausgestochen vor der undichten Stelle im Mönch gelegt und etwas angetretten. Hatte sehr gut gehalten.


Gruß

Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## igler (23. November 2005)

*AW: Mönch stopfen?*

Ich muss selber zugeben es richt nicht unbedingt gut aber es hilft und das soger dauerhaft und zwar Pferdemist!!


----------

